

Could There Have Been Venture Capitalists In The Garden of Eden? - lwc123
http://larrycheng.com/2010/02/27/could-there-have-been-venture-capitalists-in-the-garden-of-eden/

======
yannis
From what we read, there was a bureaucrat and one ideas creature. The ideas
creature sold the scheme to Eve and bureaucracy intervened to punish Eve and
one innocent bystander.

Moral of the story - watch people that only have 'ideas' and do your start-ups
legal work properly:)

